# Any tips on healthy eating for the Diabetic?



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Just found out today that I am diabetic. My doctor is sending me to a group information class come Spring .. but meanwhile, how difficult is it to eliminate carbs and sugars from one's diet? I don't generally eat a lot of bread. Prefer rice to potatoes, but don't have either very often, nor do I have pasta regularly. I eat chicken a few times a week, eggs a couple of times a week with beans.

Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Pinky. Have you been diagnosed as Tyoe 1or 2 and have been prescribed insulin or tablets? Are you in the USA? Reason im asking is the UK have a different criteria on Diabetes im given to understand but unsure what

I see you are in Canada by your profile


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2020)

It would be extraordinary to develop type 1 as a senior, must be type 2


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

You a diabetic 1 or 2. There is a difference. A Diabetic 1 must take an insulin shot every day, whereas a Diabetic 2, takes a prescription medication called Metformin.

Both, wife and I are Diabetic 2 and take Metformin daily. I also take Glipizide with the Metformin. 

We got rid of all granulated sugar we had. I use Splenda in my coffee and a sugar-free creamer. All can fruit is No Sugar Added type. Perhaps a small piece of pie, cake or one cookie. Still drink Bud Light, but not the 12oz can anymore, only the small 8oz can now. Our blood range is around 140, when we test a couple of times a week. My VA doctor and wife's PCP both approve of our blood glucose levels (from testing).


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2020)

Dangerously simplistic description.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

If someone is borderline range, then I personally would try out some period of time, hopefully agreed on with the doctor,
at dietary adjustments, and monitoring/rechecking,
to see if it is possible to keep it from worsening, without the script which is powerful in many ways.
  Just my view.  I am _*not*_ saying that others shouldn't take the script!  Many may need to, for various reasons.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

My wife was diagnosed as "borderline" in 2009, but in 2015, she was told she was a Diabetic 2. At that same time, her PCP told her that the word "borderline" no longer exists. He said "either a person is a Diabetic or they're not".


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you all for the responses.

I was prescribed Metformin. I was described as "borderline" some 10 yrs. ago. 

ClassicRockr, did you have side effects from the Metformin? My doctor mentioned diarrhea, and said I could 1/2 the dosage for a month if it's too severe.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2020)

I beat diabetes by cutting out lots of carbs .( not all ) 
I used to eat up to 3-4 slices of bread a day now days I’d be lucky if I eat that many in a week
if you eat potato eat sweet potato ( that worked for me ) I used to have toast for breakfast now I only eat plain unflavoured  yoghurt and fruit  ( homegrown preserved fruit )
I was still allowed 1.1/2 slices of bread a day 
I’ve got no signs whatsoever of diabetes now of course my GP is really happy with my efforts
However I have to admit it was hard for a while giving up so much bread ..it’s so easy if your busy to make a price of toast for breakfast / or lunch.
I joined a diet place that made out a diabetic plan for me it worked I lost 26kg in weight no shakes / no special foods just weighing each meal where possible it was a low carb diet which I still eat


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I beat diabetes by cutting out lots of carbs .
> I used to eat up to 3-4 slices of bread a day now days I’d be lucky if I eat that many in a week
> if you eat potato eat sweet potato ( that worked for me ) I used to have toast for breakfast now I only eat plain unflavoured  yoghurt and fruit  ( homegrown preserved fruit )
> I’ve got no signs whatsoever of diabetes now of course my GP is really happy with my efforts
> However I have to admit it was hard for a while giving up so much bread ..it’s so easy if your busy to make a price of toast for breakfast / or lunch , I joined a diet place that made out a diabetic plan for me it worked I lost 26kg in weight no shakes / no special foods just weighing each meal where possible



I will have to get used to plain yoghurt and fruit. Normally, I'm not a big bread eater. I guess I have to cut out cereal, my normal breakfast. I'm looking at recipes online, but not much appeals to me. However, changes need to be made.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m happy to share my diet plan ( that cost me close to $800 ) that worked for me ,@Pinky at the time I took the plan to the Drs / diabetic nurse for their approval , the diabetic nurse went in the recommend the diet to other patents.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 3, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> My wife was diagnosed as "borderline" in 2009, but in 2015, she was told she was a Diabetic 2. At that same time, her PCP told her that the word "borderline" no longer exists. He said "either a person is a Diabetic or they're not".




My thoughts about borderline diabetes. You are either diabetic or not. 
Ime diabetes 2 on Metformin Vildagliptin tablets twice a day after meals breakfast snd main. Wqs diagnosed in about 2004 and manage it okay. Cut down on carbs  white bread and sugar and dairy products as the latter is bad for cholestetol.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

CrackerJack. It will take a bit to drink coffee/tea without milk .. sugar, not so difficult. However, I must change my eating habits, so, will have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I’m happy to share my diet plan ( that cost me close to $800 ) that worked for me ,@Pinky at the time I took the plan to the Drs / diabetic nurse for their approval , the diabetic nurse went in the recommend the diet to other patents.


Kadee, I would so appreciate it, as I'm floundering, looking for recipes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

The best thing is to go to the group sessions and also ask if they include some one on one time with a registered dietitian.

I've found in my own case that not all carbs are created equal.  

I try to read the labels and find foods that have zero grams of added sugar.

I look for slow carbs or carbs that are high in fiber, things like beans, oatmeal, and the new low-calorie high fiber brands of bread with 40-45 calories per slice.  Combining these foods with higher carb foods in the same meal also helps to slow the absorption of the carbs.

If you are overweight losing 10% or more of your body weight can help to improve your numbers.

Listen to what everyone has to say and read everything that you can get your hands on then create a plan that works for you and your specific situation.

The frustrating part of having diabetes for me is that it changes so the things that work this month or this year don't seem to work as well next month or next year.

Good luck!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The best thing is to go to the group sessions and also ask if they include some one on one time with a registered dietitian.
> 
> I've found in my own case that not all carbs are created equal.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great advice. I am sort of lost in the woods right now, but I'm listening!


----------



## Duster (Feb 3, 2020)

Last summer, my husband was working everyday outdoors in the sun, drinking a lot of gator aid.  They sent him to a company doctor for a random drug test.  He was told he was a borderline diabetic and needed to check in with his regular doctor.  He stopped all sugar and most carbohydrates, beer too.  Then his doctor also told him he was borderline diabetic.  He refused drugs and got serious about his diet.  

I've been doing a low carb, low sugar, gluten free diet for almost 4 years to lose weight/get healthier.  I'm already cooking that way and we don't have many forbidden foods in the house.   

He went back to his doctor after a few months on his own restricted diet {20 pounds lighter} and was told no blood sugar problems were present.  He's doing really well with his eating. 

Keto, Paleo {caveman diet}, Atkins, & Wheat Belly are all low carb, low sugar ways of eating.  Healthy fats are encouraged in moderation. 
Simply prepared meats, vegetables, a few fruits, nuts, dairy, and eggs are allowed. Carbs like rice, potatoes, sweet potatoes, and beans/legumes are allowed in small quantities.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Duster said:


> Last summer, my husband was working everyday outdoors in the sun, drinking a lot of gator aid.  They sent him to a company doctor for a random drug test.  He was told he was a borderline diabetic and needed to check in with his regular doctor.  He stopped all sugar and most carbohydrates, beer too.  Then his doctor also told him he was borderline diabetic.  He refused drugs and got serious about his diet.
> 
> I've been doing a low carb, low sugar, gluten free diet for almost 4 years to lose weight/get healthier.  I'm already cooking that way and we don't have many forbidden foods in the house.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me, Duster. If only I had someone else to cook the right foods for me .. I'll have to learn! I don't want to be on meds forever. My goal is to not need the Metformin one day.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thank you all for the responses.
> 
> I was prescribed Metformin. I was described as "borderline" some 10 yrs. ago.
> 
> ClassicRockr, did you have side effects from the Metformin? My doctor mentioned diarrhea, and said I could 1/2 the dosage for a month if it's too severe.


Neither of us have any affects from Metformin. And, I take 1000mg daily (two 500mg tablets- 1-AM, 1-PM) and the Glipizide.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2020)

@Pinky it might all sound like a huge change in lifestyle now however once you get used to it your food choices become a way of eating and it’s as simple as preparing any meals .

previously my lunch as a example was a sandwich ...now it’s more likely to be a few cooked veggies ( leftovers from the night before) Or salad  maybe a few chick peas/ eggs / cheese or meat / fish of some sort and or some of your bread allowance  ...and my diet included an apple a day as well as some olive oil 
I simply can’t eat much in the way of Carbs now ..no rice / pasta / I eat a small serve of natural muesli one a week or so 1/3 cup is all I can eat


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I will have to get used to plain yoghurt and fruit. Normally, I'm not a big bread eater. I guess I have to cut out cereal, my normal breakfast. I'm looking at recipes online, but not much appeals to me. However, changes need to be made.


My wife eats a bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios each morning during the week and her blood glucose still stays at 140 or so. On weekends, sometimes, we will go out for breakfast and she will have pancakes with Sugar Free Syrup and does fine again. If we have some kind of sugar or even a good margarita, we won't test our blood the next morning. We know it will be high, so don't test.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Sounds good to me, Duster. If only I had someone else to cook the right foods for me .. I'll have to learn! I don't want to be on meds forever. My goal is to not need the Metformin one day.


You might just find out that you won't like the total changes you'll have to make and take the Metformin forever. We changed our diet, but not to the point we have to cut out to many things that we enjoy eating. Heck, we'll even enjoy a good glazed donut once in a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2020)

I have type 2 diabetes in my immediate family, my parents (RIP) and sister.  My fasting glucose level was rising over the years, but was never diagnosed as pre-diabetic.  I have to say, I only see the doctor every several years when I feel like I need to go, so I don't have annual testing to see numbers often.  I am overweight, but not obese.

My mother died of a diabetic stroke which damaged her brain stem and put her in a coma, she was on insulin injections for years before that.  My sister is on meds for years now, not sure which one she's taking now.  I'm not a big fan of prescription drugs, so I take the alternative route with a lot of things.

For years I've been taking the supplements Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon to keep a check on blood sugar levels.  I in no way am very knowledgeable about the body or drugs, but I research the supplements I want to use for something and go with my gut....so far so good.  Years back my A1C was 6.1 if I recall, and I think it was last year that I got a free blood test from Costco which showed my levels at 5.6, so I must be doing something right.

I know I would benefit from cutting out carbs like breads, potatoes, pizza, etc. and sweets.  I have cut down on these things, but have not eliminated them from my diet.  We are all different and something that may work for one, may not for another.  Also, good to note that any supplement side effects should be researched first, expecially if someone is already under doctor's care and on prescription meds.

I've heard a lot of positive stories of folks getting their diabetes under control just with weight loss, exercise and limited diet changes.  Pinky, I'm sorry to hear you have that diagnosis, but I know you can take hold of it and possibly get it under control even without prescriptions.  Talk with your doctor.  If they are open-minded, they will let you try and control it on your own and just monitor your progress.

Whatever you choose to do, good luck.....hugs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thank you for the great advice. I am sort of lost in the woods right now, but I'm listening!


It's really not a big deal if you start with your current eating habits and then clean them up a little to bring the numbers into line.

Keep a food journal for a couple of weeks and see where you need to make a few changes.

Slow gradual but sustainable changes are better than a drastic change that you can't support for the long haul.

You'll be fine!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Just found out today that I am diabetic. My doctor is sending me to a group information class come Spring .. but meanwhile, how difficult is it to eliminate carbs and sugars from one's diet? I don't generally eat a lot of bread. Prefer rice to potatoes, but don't have either very often, nor do I have pasta regularly. I eat chicken a few times a week, eggs a couple of times a week with beans.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback.


@Marie5656  recommended this link in an older thread here, it may be helpful for you Pinky.

https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> @Marie5656  recommended this link in an older thread here, it may be helpful for you Pinky.
> 
> https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/



Yes. My husband was diabetic, and I references that site a lot.  They also had a print magazine that I picked up regularly at my pharmacy. Walgreens...not sure if they are up in Canada. But I am sure you can find the same info off the website.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2020)

Fiber, fiber and more fiber.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Fiber, fiber and more fiber.


I take a Metamucil type product a couple of times a week for regularity, and I understand that is helpful for diabetes.  I use the one that contains sugar, but there's a no-sugar choice.  I use Equate, the cheaper Walmart generic version.


----------



## win231 (Feb 3, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> You a diabetic 1 or 2. There is a difference. A Diabetic 1 must take an insulin shot every day, whereas a Diabetic 2, takes a prescription medication called Metformin.
> 
> Both, wife and I are Diabetic 2 and take Metformin daily. I also take Glipizide with the Metformin.
> 
> We got rid of all granulated sugar we had. I use Splenda in my coffee and a sugar-free creamer. All can fruit is No Sugar Added type. Perhaps a small piece of pie, cake or one cookie. Still drink Bud Light, but not the 12oz can anymore, only the small 8oz can now. Our blood range is around 140, when we test a couple of times a week. My VA doctor and wife's PCP both approve of our blood glucose levels (from testing).


Not quite.  There are insulin-dependent Type 2's, like my sister & I.  And some Type 2's can't (or choose not to) take oral diabetes medications & use insulin instead.


----------



## win231 (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Just found out today that I am diabetic. My doctor is sending me to a group information class come Spring .. but meanwhile, how difficult is it to eliminate carbs and sugars from one's diet? I don't generally eat a lot of bread. Prefer rice to potatoes, but don't have either very often, nor do I have pasta regularly. I eat chicken a few times a week, eggs a couple of times a week with beans.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback.


If you are referring to a Diabetes Education Class, taught by a CDE (Certified Diabetes Educator), I suggest you attend the class, along with doing your own research.  CDE's education (as with MD's education) is funded by drug companies that manufacture diabetes drugs; that's why you'll see lots of drug ads in their literature.  I also saw information about "Healthy food choices at McDonalds, Burger King, & KFC."  Money talks....especially ad money.
At my diagnosis 12 years ago, I attended several classes.  80% of the time was spent telling us which drugs to ask our doctors for, the rest of the time was showing us rubber molds of what a serving of pasta or rice looks like.  Well, since those are starchy processed foods & very high in carbs,  I rarely eat those.  (100% of carbohydrates are converted to sugar).  A small serving of rice or pasta has 40 gms of carbs - same as a can of Pepsi, & very little fiber.  That's OK - if you're going to play basketball for an hour or two.

Healthy eating for diabetes isn't much different than healthy eating for non diabetics.  80% of our diet should consist of raw fruits & vegetables, the rest should consist of protein & legumes (beans).  Beans are the highest-fiber food on the planet - something diabetics should keep in mind. Fiber is important because it slows down the digestive process, which prevents blood sugar spikes.   Fiber is only found in plant-based foods.  Meat & dairy have no fiber.  I limit (not eliminate) other "fun" foods - anything made with flour, potatoes, grains (like corn), bread, desserts. Processed foods like chips, bread, pasta, etc. will spike blood sugar in most diabetics.   If you like meat, it has no carbs (unless it's breaded), so it's OK, but it is high in saturated fat, which may or may not be good for us, so I limit that as well.

Many diabetics totally eliminate sugar & prefer artificial sweeteners.  I don't; I think they are much more harmful than sugar.  They are on shelves because people want them, thinking they are better.  The key word here is "amount."  I use 1/2 tsp sugar in my coffee.  How much sugar is in sugar?  One tsp (one of those restaurant packets) has only 4 gms of sugar.  Compare that sugar content to a medium-sized apple or orange - 15 gms sugar.
However, a can of soft drink has 40 gms of sugar - that's 10 teaspoons.  And who drinks only one can?  Before my diagnosis, on a hot summer day, I'd have at least 4 cans.  Yeah...160 gms sugar - not counting any food.  That's where excess sugar comes from - along with favorites like cookies, ice cream, etc.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> If you are referring to a Diabetes Education Class, taught by a CDE (Certified Diabetes Educator), I suggest you attend the class, along with doing your own research.  CDE's education (as with MD's education) is funded by drug companies that manufacture diabetes drugs; that's why you'll see lots of drug ads in their literature.  I also saw information about "Healthy food choices at McDonalds, Burger King, & KFC."  Money talks....especially ad money.
> At my diagnosis 12 years ago, I attended several classes.  80% of the time was spent telling us which drugs to ask our doctors for, the rest of the time was showing us rubber molds of what a serving of pasta or rice looks like.  Well, since those are starchy processed foods & very high in carbs,  I rarely eat those.  (100% of carbohydrates are converted to sugar).  A small serving of rice or pasta has 40 gms of carbs - same as a can of Pepsi, & very little fiber.  That's OK - if you're going to play basketball for an hour or two.
> 
> Healthy eating for diabetes isn't much different than healthy eating for non diabetics.  80% of our diet should consist of raw fruits & vegetables, the rest should consist of protein & legumes (beans).  Beans are the highest-fiber food on the planet - something diabetics should keep in mind. Fiber is important because it slows down the digestive process, which prevents blood sugar spikes.   Fiber is only found in plant-based foods.  Meat & dairy have no fiber.  I limit (not eliminate) other "fun" foods - anything made with flour, potatoes, grains (like corn), bread, desserts. Processed foods like chips, bread, pasta, etc. will spike blood sugar in most diabetics.   If you like meat, it has no carbs (unless it's breaded), so it's OK, but it is high in saturated fat, which may or may not be good for us, so I limit that as well.
> ...



Win, it is indeed DEB class that my doctor wants me to go to. I will have to increase my leafy greens and other vegetables, and decrease starches (obviously). I made my coffee weaker this morning and left out the sugar cube. I did have a wee bit of 1% milk in it. I have to get used to smaller servings of some foods. Looking at it that way, makes it seem like less of an effort, but I know I have to change my mindset in the long run.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

From Diabetes UK website...  what can I eat...  I'm sure you don't have to do without milk in your coffee pinky...  good luck mi chica, you'll be fine, _we'll_ keep you motivated if you start to feel a little down about it..

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/food-and-diabetes/i-have-type-2-diabetes


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> From Diabetes UK website...  what can I eat...  I'm sure you don't have to do without milk in your coffee pinky...  good luck mi chica, you'll be fine, _we'll_ keep you motivated if you start to feel a little down about it..
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/food-and-diabetes/i-have-type-2-diabetes



Thanks, Hols. With all this feedback, I know I'll be okay. If others can change their eating habits, so can I.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Perhaps choose a couple of substitutions, at first,
of different foods you actually _*like*_, to buy and then to have in place of 1 or 2 of your present usuals,

even if you still have your favorite, but a smaller quantity or less often.
It's much easier to sub something else in, rather than to simply do without something you're used to having.

And I agree with an above post that mentions, its better to start slow on something you could maintain doing, instead of a major shift you have too much trouble with doing and continuing, ongoing.

OR, choose one meal a day, to change at first?
Just ideas.... in case any of them help you or someone else.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Win, it is indeed DEB class that my doctor wants me to go to. I will have to increase my leafy greens and other vegetables, and decrease starches (obviously). I made my coffee weaker this morning and left out the sugar cube. I did have a wee bit of 1% milk in it.* I have to get used to smaller servings of some foods. *Looking at it that way, makes it seem like less of an effort, but I know I have to change my mindset in the long run.



One thing that helped me to get used to smaller portions was switching to a few smaller dishes.  I have a juice glass that holds a comfortable 7 ounces or 8 ounces if filled to the rim for things like tomato juice and milk, a couple of small bowls that hold exactly a cup for things like cereal, soup, chili, etc...  The switch helped me to do away with the hassle of measuring everything while still keeping me honest.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Perhaps choose a couple of substitutions, at first,
> of different foods you actually _*like*_, to buy and then to have in place of 1 or 2 of your present usuals,
> 
> even if you still have your favorite, but a smaller quantity or less often.
> ...



You make good sense, Kaila. I think dinner will be the main change at first. I have a grocery list written out, and the one item I don't normally purchase, is .. plain yogurt. I'm researching the different types, and I think Greek yogurt might be good.


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Thanks, Hols. With all this feedback, I know I'll be okay. If others can change their eating habits, so can I.


Some of those food recommendations will guarantee weight gain and poor health - especially for diabetes.  Before pouring that recommended "bowl of whole grain cereal," read the nutrition label.  Besides being a heavily-processed food, even a small cup of cereal has 30-40 gms of sugar by itself.  And very little fiber; most of the fiber is processed out during production.  A bowl will have 2-3 times that - 80-160 gms sugar - the equivalent of 2-4 cans of Coke.
Remember, grains are high in carbs.  That's why farmers feed their livestock grains; they ensure a heavier weight.
Better breakfast suggestions:
A raw fruit & some cottage cheese - 20 gms sugar.  (An unpeeled apple, for example has 4 gms. fiber).  The information about fruit in the article is spot on.

We need to remember where some nutritional information comes from.  Money talks here, too; the same financial connections as doctors & pharmaceutical companies.  The meat & dairy industry and big food production companies (like Kellogg, Post, & Nestlé's) pay a fortune to advertise & market their suggestions to media.  You may remember the old "Food Pyramid" from years ago.  The information was bought & paid for....very well paid for.  That's why reading nutrition labels on food is so important.

The recommended "2 slices of toast" has 40-50 gms of sugar - before putting anything on it.  When I do have toast, I'll have one slice & I'll only have flourless bread, like the "Eziekel" brand, which has 15 gms sugar & 3 gms fiber.  Regular bread has 25 gms sugar & most of the fiber has been processed out.
When you read a nutrition label, the sugar is included in the carbohydrate.  And fiber is a non-digestible carbohydrate; that's why it is important.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

@Pinky, pay attention to the carbs in fruit juices (includes tomato juice) They add up quickly.

You're better off eating a whole orange than a glass of OJ because you get the fiber in the whole fruit to help break down the carbs.

https://www.calorieking.com/us/en/f...ned-without-salt-added/E4vLdiHaSHylA_dSG_e5Kg


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks Bea, Win, RR. This is great info, and I appreciate everyone's input and links. I've got them bookmarked so I can go back to refer to things. 

I'm not a juice drinker, but need to have more fresh fruit, as I don't eat it every day. I love berries, and they seem to be on sale right now. I just have to learn to weigh/measure.


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Pinky, pay attention to the carbs in fruit juices (includes tomato juice) They add up quickly.
> 
> You're better off eating a whole orange than a glass of OJ because you get the fiber in the whole fruit to help break down the carbs.
> 
> https://www.calorieking.com/us/en/f...ned-without-salt-added/E4vLdiHaSHylA_dSG_e5Kg


Definitely!!  Fruit juice is useful - when you _need _a blood sugar spike when your blood sugar is too low.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

So much info to take into consideration!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> So much info to take into consideration!



Try to remember: 
Slow and steady, wins the race!

Try to select just a couple of actions to tackle first, not all of it.  Try not to overwhelm yourself.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 4, 2020)

For any fruit I was to have as part of my diabetic  / weight loss diet , I bought frozen berries (mainly blueberries ) I’d zap In the microwave and add my breakfast yoghurt to thawed berries
Thinking of you @Pinky I wasn’t a big fruit eater prior to being told I had diabetes so it was hard at times not to reach for the usual biscuit or other carb loaded food ,now I’d rather eat an apple than a cake .

I have never been a junk food eater I woke up,to the fact after changing my diet that I ate to many carbs
If I make myself a sandwich now days ( rare ) it’s one slice of bread with lots of filling like greens
with a little meat / cheese / what ever I have on hand. I don’t buy / eat any foods like bacon / ham that are full of preservatives and goodness knows what ...if we are traveling to Adelaide to go to a dance and I don’t have anything at home to make a sandwich for lunch / tea I’ll buy a fresh bread roll from the bakery and a wing 1/4 of hot chicken from the supermarket deli take all the fatty bits off ( the seagulls like that )       I cut the bread roll in half ,pull out most of the soft part of roll
and make my sandwich that way using only half the roll so I’m never stuck for a quick meal if I'm out and about .
It’s wise to check labels on foods before buying like any salad dressings / sauces they are loaded with sugar .....however like I think @win231 said use REAL sugar ..,just because you are diabetic it doesn’t mean you have to throw the sugar out ..real sugar is low in calories if you only use a teaspoon or so .


----------



## Kadee (Feb 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Try to remember:
> Slow and steady, wins the race!
> 
> Try to select just a couple of actions to tackle first, not all of it.  Try not to overwhelm yourself.


@Kaila I was completely overwhelmed when I was told I had to loose weight because of diabetes
I looked at the foods the diet company had listed for me and thought I can’t afford to eat that sort of food ...... how wrong was I ..it changed my life ..... no diabetes
Reading labels on most purchased foods was a chore at first ..SIGH ... now I still read labels out of habit it’s just part of knowing what your eating 🍽


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2020)

Here's an article with advice on what to eat for Diabetics, hope it helps a little.

https://www.helpguide.org/articles/diets/the-diabetes-diet.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You make good sense, Kaila. I think dinner will be the main change at first. I have a grocery list written out, and the one item I don't normally purchase, is .. plain yogurt. I'm researching the different types, and I think Greek yogurt might be good.


I buy Chobani Plain Greek Yogurt, I mix some plain pure unsweetened lemon juice in it and a touch of honey.  You can put a little bit of any juice, like Knudsens Just Black Cherry.  It's plain natural juice and just a little gives the yogurt some tasty flavor.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 5, 2020)

I buy the same brand of yoghurt @SeaBreeze it’s bland if eaten by its self but nice with things like you described
I have a NutriBullet so I stew ( frozen ) blueberries then zap them in the NB and you end up with
runny paste of pure blueberries which I freeze in small containers that hold about 3~ 4 serves
I have that with yoghurt for breakfast


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

Plain yogurt is also good as a savory side or salad topper using sliced cucumbers, onion, dill weed, etc...


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2020)

I am sorry to read that you have been diagnosed with diabetes Pinky.

I am lucky that I haven't been given such bad news so far.

My suggestions if they are any help would be to make everything that
you eat yourself, don't buy any processed food, make your own juice
from fresh fruit and vegetables, all food contains some form of sugar but
the granulated stuff that we put in coffee and tea is one that we are told
to avoid.

I cook all my own food, I bake bread and even make butter sometimes,
occasionally I will buy a pie from a bakers or open a can of fruit (in juice)
not syrup, bacon and sausage are other things that I sometimes buy, about
once a month no quicker than that.

So avoid tins, prepared food like burgers, they all contain chemicals that
just might cause problems, no sweet flavoured yoghurts, only plain.

You will reach your own decisions on what you feel comfortable with and
after reading all of the above posts, you will have lots of experiments too.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Kadee, SeaBreeze, Aunt Bea, Mike .. everyone - so much great advice. Will definitely help to make this food transition easier. I'm actually looking forward to trying new recipes. Plain yogurt will be a challenge, but the tips for making it more palatable for me should help a great deal.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 5, 2020)

I have my own peach / apricot / plum /nectarine / apple tree (s) so I rarely have to buy any fruit except for bananas and frozen berries ( I only ever eat 1/2 a banana )
My peaches are just  ripe  now ..oh how nice it is to walk out the back and pick a nice fresh peach to add to my breakfast    
I stew and freeze or preserve most of my fresh chemical free fruit for use when there no fresh fruit around
The diet place I signed up insisted as a diabetic I should never eat cooked carrots
they claimed it increased the sugar content you are consuming ...who knows if it’s true or not ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Not to overload anyone with info, plus I do agree with some above posts,
 that a small amount of real sugar or honey, that _you_ measure yourself, is often preferable to many common  "sugar substitutes" and much better than all of the hidden sugars in processed pre-pared foods...

But the one other sweetener to investigate and consider is Stevia, which is just a natural herb , with a sweet seeming flavor.  It comes in either liquid drops or powder packets, and needs only a tiny bit, to make some items taste great.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Cooked carrots *do* taste sweeter, when steamed. I don't notice them tasting sweeter when stir-fried though. Kadee, you're so fortunate to have your own fruit trees.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

Kaila, I may try Stevia .. but do not like sweeteners such as Splenda, Aspartame, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Kadee, SeaBreeze, Aunt Bea, Mike .. everyone - so much great advice. Will definitely help to make this food transition easier. I'm actually looking forward to trying new recipes. Plain yogurt will be a challenge, but the tips for making it more palatable for me should help a great deal.


There are no magic foods if you don't like yogurt don't eat it.

Try to build a healthy diabetic friendly diet around foods that you enjoy and are familiar with.


----------



## Devi (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm avoiding all sugar, including honey. (How sad for me!)


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

Devi said:


> I'm avoiding all sugar, including honey. (How sad for me!)


Me too, Devi .. so far, I'm not missing it - but, it's early days for me.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 20, 2020)

I use monkfruit sweetener for my sugar fixes. I am not diabetic but I did google it and you just need to watch what else included (if any) with the monkfruit.


----------

